

Ask: what do you think about my website design? - designium
https://mibelo.com
I'm trying to check if my website is looking good from all type of mobile devices. I want to make it truly responsive.<p>One code, all devices.
======
xzcvczx
the indication that you are always on the main page can get a bit confusing.

